# Help me find a rehabber for my baby Mourning Dove



## bradygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi..I am trying to get my baby Mourning Dove to eat with the syringe method & Kaytee Exact, like I also used to feed my baby pigeons. He doesn't seems at all . He is pooping ok, but really hasn't eaten. I put some small seeds in his box but I am not sure if he ate any. I have been reading about that it is illegal to have Mourning Doves, so I wanted to know if someone coould help me find a rehabber near me. I live in BelAir Maryland . Please let me know if you have any ideas.
Thanks
Bonnie


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Click on Resources at the top of the page.
Then click on Emergency care on the left.
You'll see a directory of hospitals and rehab centers. Click on that and the list will come up. There's a couple in Maryland, but I don't if they are close to you or not.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You must see the page differently than I do because I don't see a "Resources" anything anywhere on the page. If that's the same with you, Bradygirl, then use this link:

http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Incidentally, I've always heard that there's a funny paradox when it comes to Mourning Doves: there are both feral and domestic ones and nobody can prove which is which, so practically speaking, they can't really get you for it.

I might be off my rocker, though.

Anyway, if you can't get help that way then get back here with pictures and questions and we'll see if we can get you to feeding him one way or another.

Pidgey


----------



## bradygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

*Emergency info*

Yes you are right ..I couldn't find it anywhere. I don't mind taking care of it if I can get it to eat..That is the biggest problem. He just doesn;t seem interested in the food. I am guessing he is about 8 days old. Just kind of going by the size and feather amount my pigeons had. I just am not sure what he should be eating at this age.. Do you think I should continue to force him to eat and drink, or just put seed in the box and see how it goes? He is really cute, but I don't want to keep him as apet or anthing because Peepers my pigeon is very jealous. Just want to help him till he is ready to go out on his own.. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks Pidgey..You helped me alot when my little peepers (Old Fashioned Frill Satinette Pigeon)wouldn't eat seed when he was little..He ate formula for the longest time..way longer than supposed to, but one day the light bulb just went off and he is now so beautiful and my best buddy. I take him to work with me every day

Not to get off the subject at hand tho..Please give me any feeding suggestions
Thanks
Bonnie


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Pigeons and doves that age (~1 week) can't and won't eat seeds by sight. If you're taking care of them then it's formula. Can you post a picture of this little guy?

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's a link with some names and #'s for Maryland rehabbers: http://www.mwra.org/pages/referral-directory.php

Terry


----------



## bradygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

*Pics of the little one*

Hi..I took some pics..he is very active and fast. I keep trying to make him eat the formula, but he doesn't seem to like it. I had to make him eat it by putting it actually inside his beak. I tried the syringe method with the rubber glove on the end..he doesn't seem to like to put his beak in the hole. I just assumed that they eat the same as pigeons. For as active as he is he must be getting enough of something to suffice wether its seed or formula. Any other ideas. I was just guessing how old he is. Maybe I was not right and you can make a guess by the pics.

Any help would be appreciated. He is really cute.


----------



## bradygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

*Here is more pics*

More pics


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I don't know... maybe a couple of weeks. When it comes to not eating, they'll go for a few days seemingly on high power and then they start wilting pretty hard. You need to get about a tablespoon a day into him at this point with water.

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Bonnie, 


Assuming everything else is in order for the little Dove to feel invited and comfortable to eat...and that the preparations of the formula are going to be 'right' consistancy wise, warming wise, and presentation wise, adding plain 'Malto Meal' and a good 'squig' of 'Nutrical' to the basic "KT" will likely be acceptable to him or her...sinceitwill ake it 'right' taste wise.

Baby Doves do not like "KT" just plain...and they do like 'Malt' flavor, so...

They are also very particular about the thickness-liquidity of the formula, rejecting it if it is too thick or too thin, and theyare sensitive or particular about it's temperature ( should be about 100 degreed F ) .

I ( and the many Baby Doves I have raised, ) have been entirely happy with various cut-down people-baby Nipples, such as those shown here, which with a little guidance they will gladly eat their formula out of - 

http://public.fotki.com/PhilBphil/baby_dove_-_july/


Too, one this age, would enjoy to have his formula be about 1/3rd whole small Seeds, such as Canary Seed...which is no problem to feed via the 'Nose Bag' or 'Nipple'...

Never use a microwave for warming formula, but warm it in a Tea Cup or other, in a Pan of Hot-ish Water, stirring constantly and testing on the underside of your wrist.

Personally, I prepare in advance and let it hydrate covered in the refrigerator, adding whatever additional water it needs before warming, and I make new each night, for the next day.


Hope this helps, 


Phil
l v


----------



## bradygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

*Finally He Has Started Eating With A Vengence*

Hi All,

I wanted to let you know that the little one has started eating with a vigorous appetite. I used the syringe method and he seems fine with that. I have been reading alot about that baby mourning doves become very attatched to their human foster parents and can't make it outside. I just kind of want to know how true it is and wether or not I need to get another cage. My Old fashioned Frill Satinette Pigeon is in one and he is very jealous of the little bugger. When will I know that its time to let him go. He does already seem attached to me.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

They're often fairly reluctant at first because "YOU'RE NOT MY MOTHER!" But, eventually, hunger gets the better of them and they'll start taking what you've got to offer.

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Bonnie, 



Usually, once Mourning Dove youngsters are a little ways past fledgling-age, and have been self-feeding and flying a while, they begin to assert their independance, and in most cases will prefer to have nothing further to do with their parent or foster parent.


Release would be best if occuring literarally to a place which has actual Mourning Doves present and grazing, and, early in the day.


Best wishes..!


Phil
l v


----------



## bradygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

*When to let him go*

How will I know when he is ready? He is still eating the kaytee formula. He flpas alot and tries to fly. I had him in a box, but was too dangerous with my 2 cats. I tried to get my Old fashioned Frill Satinette pigeon to kind of buddy up with him, but is kind of jealous. I have him in a little cage with seed and water. He doesn't eat the seed. I wish he would I try to get him to, but no deal. He seems ok in the cage doesn't freak out or anything but can't fly around. Any other reccomendations. I really want to be able to release him when he is ready. How long would you think it would be? He is mighty cute and really seems to like me alot which I am worried might not be a good thing.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The little Mourning Dove obviously has to be completely self feeding before release. It also needs to be able to hone its flying skills and build up strength before release. Also the feathers have to be in nearly perfect condition before release. Spritzing or providing a bath pan will help with the bird getting the feathers water proof and clean.

In our Resources section there is a sticky about release criteria .. might want to have a look there.

Did you have any luck at all in finding a rehabber?

Terry


----------



## bradygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

*Release Info*

Hi....I will check the release info..Thanks.

The rehabber are 2-3 hours away, and not an option for me right now due to the distance. He has been eating fine. Just not the seed...He seems alittle interested but doesn't eat it. I know that I don't want to let him go if he won't make it. He is very attahced to me ..Sits on my shoulder and snuggles down. Maybe I have let him get to comfy, and now won't be able to let him go. I always treat all animals with lots of Love..Maybe too much. If I ended up having to keep him what size cage would he need. I have a pretty big one for my pigeon, but he won't share.

Thanks
Bonnie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

bradygirl said:


> If I ended up having to keep him what size cage would he need. I have a pretty big one for my pigeon, but he won't share.
> 
> Thanks
> Bonnie


More long than high .. big enough to fully extend the wings in all directions without brushing the cage bars. An approx 3 foot long by 2 foot high and 2 foot wide would be enough .. bigger is always better.

Terry


----------

